# firefox addons...help needed!!



## sav_more (Feb 12, 2005)

i recently got the firefoxaddonSuite fron the CHIP mag cd.
it has themes plugins extensions ..a lot of them.
can any one tell me how to install all these.
extensions are in the .xpi & themes r .jar format .
 thanks in advance!!


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 12, 2005)

Try to open them with MOZILLA FIREFOX and then firefox will ask u to install them or not


----------



## BONZI (Feb 12, 2005)

open xpi using File>openfile It will ask for confirmation.


----------



## BONZI (Feb 12, 2005)

oops posted at the same time


----------



## sav_more (Feb 12, 2005)

hey BONZI & SWETANSHU that did it MAN!!!
thanks !!!  
damn u guys are fast got my answer in 2 min!!
now can u help me with the themes !!
they are in .jar format


----------



## klinux (Feb 22, 2005)

unable to open extensions with firefox . tried file >open , blank . tried drag drop , blank . Any other way . Got win2k with jvm and firefox 1.1 . themes installation would help too

tried even copying them here 

D:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\profile\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}

and

D:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}

UPDATE : ok fixed it , this might help : *kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_Issues_:_Can't_Install_Themes_or_Extensions

weird : they had a bible extension . anyone know of a ramayana extension for FF ???


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 23, 2005)

Can anybody tell me from where I can download this Firefox Addon Suite.


----------



## klinux (Feb 23, 2005)

it comes to around 80 gb , u can use the extension / theme managers to get to the site . or get Feb issue of CHIP


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 23, 2005)

navjotjsingh, i dont know abt the 80mb thing, but Indyan posted a 18mb download which has the best and has selected good extensions. 


@klinux, 
Just open the file (.xpi) and when u open for the first time it will ask from which file to open, then chose FF and ask it to remember as well. Then when FF open, it will get the .xpi to install. 

@sav_more, follow the same procedure i said to klinux and it will be done.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 23, 2005)

I mean that can i get them in a combined form on net. And 80 gb...? correct urself.
I do not use Chip magazine.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 23, 2005)

^hey, 80mb file download will have a hell lot of extensions and themes, which u wont use or wont find any use.  Download the 18mb here: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12649

And if u insist on the 80mb download , just search for it or buy the magazine! 

And i dint tell *80gb* and plz dont order ppl like this, ask politely. he is here to help u.


----------



## klinux (Feb 23, 2005)

thanks doc , actually i had disabled an option wherein i let 3rd party install apps with firefox , i updated above . I think ur right , i installed the 80mb . ALL OF IT , half theme gave errors . after installing extensions and restarting firefox , half my page was filled with toolbars and what not . finally reduced and brought it back to something normal . News and chennai temperature options are gr8 , so are the ripped of ( opera me ) mouse gestures from opera and other stuff


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 23, 2005)

the 80mb suite in CHIP contains
- Firefox Extension Pack 5.22mb
- Firefox Plugin Pack 59.3mb
- Firefox Theme Pack 16.2mb

Plugin & theme packs r practically waste... also extension pack has many useless extension... SEE BELOW

Firefox Extension Pack contains :

Name: Add Bookmark Here 0.5.3 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: A convenient way to add bookmarks.

Name: adbar 0.3.1 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Displays Google ads related to pages you view.

Name: Advanced Highlighter Button (0.9.x - 1.0+)
Description: An advanced highlighter companion for the searchbox.

Name: All-in-One Gestures 0.12.4 (0.8 - 1.0)
Description: This extension allows you to execute common commands using mouse gestures, rocker navigation, scroll wheel navigation and page scrolling.

Name: All-In-One Search button (1.0 - 1.0+)
Description: Search and highlight words from the searchbox or automatically by extracting from your favorite searchengine.

Name: Auto Copy 0.3 (0.8 - 1.0)
Description: Select text and it's automaticaly copied to the clipboard. Like Trillian or mIrc

Name: Autofill 0.2 (0.9.x - 1.0PR)
Description: Autofill is a semi-faithful recreation of Google's IE Autofill function in Mozilla Firefox

Name: AutoMarks 0.1 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: The Location bar currently uses data in your history to perform auto-complete of urls as you type them in. If you dont have much history, the autocomplete feature starves and provides you little or no results. This extension allows you to add your bookmarks so they are included in the Autocomplete search. Add items to history by clicking bookmarks.

Name: Bandwidth Tester 0.4.1 (0.7 - 1.0+)
Description: Tells you the bandwidth of your current internet connection.

Name: BlogThis 0.2.1 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Adds right-click access to Blogger's BlogThis popup.

Name: ChatZilla 0.9.66 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: A simple, straightforward Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client.

Name: ChromEdit 0.1.1.1(0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: A Simple User Profile File Editor.

Name: ColorZilla 0.6.5 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Advanced Eyedropper, ColorPicker, Page Zoomer and other colorful goodies. A collection of tools, including a Color Picker similar to the one found in Photoshop, an Eyedropper that allows to get a color reading from anywhere in the browser window and a Page Zoomer that allows you to set the page zoom to anything between 20 and 1000 percent. 

Name: ConQuery 1.4.5 (0.7 - 1.0)
Description: Allows to query web services by context menu of the browser. Queries may contain various parameters of curriently browsing web page: selected text, URL, host etc. Can be used just for searching and as well for working with advanced, complex web services.

Name: Context Highlight 0.1 (0.8 - 1.0)
Description: Allows you to quickly and easily highlight all instances of your current text selection within the current page.

Name: Context Search 0.2 (0.8 - 1.0)
Description: Changes the "Web Search for" context item into a menu containing your search plugins.

Name: Copy Plain Text 0.2.1 (0.7 - 1.0+)
Description: Copies text without formatting

Name: Copy URL + 1.2.2 (0.7 - 1.0)
Description: The Copy URL+ extension enables you to copy to the clipboard the current document's address along with additional information such as the document's title, the current selection or both.

Name: cuneAform 0.3.1 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: cuneAform has been designed to create a HTML Editor that anyone can use.

Name: CuteMenus 0.4 (0.7 - 1.0PR)
Description: Iconifies your menus and popups.

Name: Define Word 0.3.2 (0.7 - 1.0)
Description: Look up definition of selected text on Google

Name: Delicious Delicacies 0.4.1 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Restores our favorite cookie placeholder text.

Name: deskCut 0.4.1 (0.7 - 0.10+)
Description: This extension adds desktop shortcut creation to the context-menu. Both Windows and Linux (KDE/GNOME) desktop shortcuts are supported.

Name: Dict 0.5.16 (0.7 - 1.0)
Description: Extension for defining words in a Web page

Name: DictionarySearch 0.7 (0.6 - 1.0)
Description: Looks up selected word in an online dictionary

Name: Download Statusbar 0.9.2 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: View downloads in an auto-hide statusbar.

Name: Download Manager Tweak 0.6.3 (0.8 - 1.0)
Description: A modification of the Firefox download manager that changes its appearance and allows it to be opened in a separate window, a new tab, or the sidebar.

Name: Download Sort 2.5.0 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Automatically save downloads to different directories.

Name: Down Them All 0.9.4 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Filter the extensions of all the links present in a page and download the selected files in just a click!

Name: easyGestures 2.14
Description: This is a popup pie menu displaying browser actions that are performed by fast straight mouse gestures. It keeps you from having to memorize gestures and saves you from reaching toolbars, menus and keyboard. All behavior and actions are customizable.

Name: Enhanced History Manager 0.4.1.02 (0.8 - 1.0+)
Description: Optional Toolbar button Toggles 'History Manager' in SideBar

Name: eWebMail Color and Graphics 1.3 (0.8+ - 1.0)
Description: Enables Color and Graphics for Yahoo! Mail, Hotmail and MyWay composition in Firefox.

Name: EZNav (1.0PR - 1.0)
Description: Middle-click existing buttons for additional navigation.

Name: Fangs Screen Reader Emulator 0.54 (1.0)
Description: Renders a text version of a web page similar to screen reader output.

Name: FirefoxView 0.31.1 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Open Firefox with the current page or a selected link displayed in Internet Explorer. Adds "View in Firefox" menu items to the content and link context menus.

Name: fireFTP 0.86.1 - Beta (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Introducing fireFTP, a cross-platform FTP client for Mozilla Firefox which provides easy and intuitive access to FTP servers. In addition to a compact size (60 KB!) features include the ability to resume broken downloads.

Name: FlashGot 0.5.5 (0.7 - 1.0+)
Description: d massive ("all" and "selection") downloads using the most popular external download managers for Windows, Mac OS X, Linux and FreeBSD (15 currently supported, see *www.flashgot.net for details). FlashGot offers also a Build Gallery functionality which helps to synthetize full media galleries in one page, from serial contents previously scattered on several pages, for easy and fast "download all".

Name: ForecastFox 0.5.8 (1.0PR - 1.0+)
Description: Get international weather forecasts from weather.com, and display it in any toolbar or statusbar with this highly customizable extension.

Name: FoxyTunes 1.0 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Do you listen to Music while surfing the Web? Now you can control your favorite media player without ever leaving the browser and more...
Supports WinAmp, iTunes, foobar2000, Windows Media Player, Musicmatch, Quintessential, J. River, jetAudio, MediaMonkey, Media Player Classic, Sonique, wxMusik, Real Player, XMMS, Noatun, Juk, Amarok, Music Player Daemon, Rhythmbox and many other players.

Name: Gcache 0.2.1 (0.7 - 1.0)
Description: Allows you to check the page you are browsing in the google cache. Can be handy if the server is down or the page is changed. It will add an entry called "Gcache This Page" to your contextmenu.

Name: Gmail Notifier 0.3.3 (0.8 - 1.0)
Description: A Gmail notifier that integrates into the browser's user interface.

Name: Gnusto 0.7 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Javascript Z-Machine Emulator for playing text adventure games

Name: GooglePreview 0.8 (0.8+ - 1.0+)
Description: Inserts a web site preview in google search results.

Name: Google Pagerank Status 0.9.3 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Display the google pagerank in your browser's status bar.

Name: Googlebar 0.9.0.30 (1.0)
Description: An unofficial Google toolbar for Firefox. You must uninstall any older versions before installing this.

Name: Habari Xenu 0.9.3 (0.8+ - 1.0)
Description: An RSS/Atom News Aggregator

Name: hbar 0.1 (0.8 - 1.0)
Description: A tool for physics applications.

Name: HONcode Status 1.5 (0.7+ - 1.0)
Description: Displays the HONcode logo if the currently visited Website is HONcode accredited

Name: Hotmail Tabs 0.9 (0.8 - 1.0)
Description: Microsoft, for some reason, changed Hotmail's link handling so that it was done entirely through JavaScript. In lamens terms, this stopped everyone (any browser) opening new windows or tabs for their mails etc. This extension is the solution.

Name: IE View 0.84 (0.8+ - 1.0)
Description: Adds "View page in Internet Explorer" links to the content and link context menu. Handy for previewing pages in IE, loading up IE-only pages when you run across them in Mozilla, etc.

Name: Image Toolbar 0.5 (0.8 - 1.0)
Description: Single-click access to common actions for Images (e.g. saving and copying)

Name: Image Zoom 0.1.7 (0.8 - 1.0)
Description: Adds zoom functionality for images

Name: infoRSS 0.7.7 (0.7+ - 1.0+)
Description: Displays RSS feed in the Firefox status bar.

Name: JavaScript Debugger 0.9.84 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Venkman is the code name for Mozilla's JavaScript Debugger. Venkman aims to provide a powerful JavaScript debugging environment for Mozilla based browsers.

Name: jsLib 0.1.234 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Mozilla JavaScript Library

Name: Jump Link 1.3.1 (0.7 - 1.0)
Description: Open redirect links. Directly! (e.g. in Hotmail messages without going through the frame window).

Name: JustBlogIt 0.1 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: JustBlogIt with a simple right-click.

Name: Knowledge Fractal 2.1.0 (1.0 - 1.0)
Description: A general browser-based implementation of Rudy Rucker's fractal text idea

Name: Launchy 3.5.0 (0.7 - 1.0)
Description: Launchy will enable you to open links and mailto's with external applications. Both browsers, media players, FTP clients and download managers are supported. That's applications like IE, Opera, Mozilla, Outlook, BSPlayer, Windows Media Player

Name: Linkification 0.9.19 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Surrounds plain text URLs with anchor tags.

Name: LinkPreview 1.2 (0.8+ - 1.0+)
Description: Onhover link preview.

Name: LinkVisitor 1.0.20041021 (0.9+ - 1.0)
Description: Mark link(s) as visited or unvisited.

Name: LiveBookmarkThis 0.1 (1.0PR - 1.0)
Description: Gives an Add Live Bookmark option when right-clicking links

Name: LiveLines 0.3.2 (1.0PR - 1.0)
Description: Add RSS feeds to Bloglines or Sage with the RSS icon on the status bar.

Name: Local Install 1.2.1 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Provides buttons in the Extension/Theme Manager and File Menu options to do local installs from disk.

Name: Locale Switcher 0.3 (1.0PR - 1.0+)
Description: Displays a menu item for switching the application locale.

Name: LocalLink 0.2 (0.8+ - 1.0)
Description: Open local URLs ("file://") from any webpage.

Name: Location Navigator 0.2.2 (0.9.0+ - 1.0)
Description: Tools used to navigate up/down through the numeric portion of a location.

Name: LookAhead 1.2 (1.0PR - 1.0)
Description: Adds functionality to search bar to open multiple tabs with URLs from Google search. With this extension you can quickly view your Google search results and move on if they are not what you are looking for...like "I'm Feeling Lucky on 'roids!"

Name: LoremIpsum Content Generator 0.4.1 (0.8 - 1.0+)
Description: Uses latin words to create filler content.

Name: Mouse Gestures 1.0 (0.8 - 1.0)
Description: Allows you to execute common commands (like page forward/backward, close tab, new tab) by mouse gestures drawn over the current webpage, without reaching for the toolbar or the keyboard. You can also use "rocker" gestures.

Name: Mozilla Archive Format 0.4.3 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Allows complete web pages to be saved in a single archive file. Uses RDF to save page meta-data. It also allows pages to be saved in a seperate MHTML compatible format for interoperability with IE systems.

Name: Named anchors 0.15 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Adds a new tab to Page Info with information about the named anchors in the current document.

Name: Nuke Anything 0.2 (0.7 - 1.0)
Description: Adds a "Remove this object" entry to the right-click context menu, which will remove an object from a webpage temporarily. The effects can be undone by reloading the page

Name: Nuke Image 0.3 (0.7 - 1.0)
Description: Adds a "Remove this image" entry to the right-click context menu, which will remove an image from a webpage temporarily. The effects can be undone by reloading the page.

Name: Open Long Url 0.1.2 (0.7 - 1.0+)
Description: Adds an option to your File menu to allow you to open long, multiline, urls.

Name: OpenBook 1.2.0 (0.8 - 1.0+)
Description: This extension allows for customization of the Add Bookmark dialog. The bookmarks tree can be automatically opened and elements can be hidden. The entire dialog can even be bypassed.

Name: OpenDownload 0.2.1 (0.7 - 1.0+)
Description: Allows you to open any file from the internet into the OS assigned program.

Name: OpenNewWindowFromHere 0.1 (1.0PR - 1.0)
Open a new browser window/tab from current url location

Name: Opine-It! 1.3 (0.7 - 1.0)
Description: Opine-It allows users to comment and discuss any webpage or URL on the internet, in a orderly, centralized location. This plugin for Firefox allows you to right-click on a page and select "Opine-It!" to begin leaving comments for that URL. Webmasters can also utilize the website Icon to add an Opine-It link to their webpages, giving their users the ability to comment and discuss the site's specific pages.

Name: Optimoz Tweaks 0.2 (0.8 - 1.0)
Description: Automatically show/hide the sidebar.

Name: OutSidebar 0.8 (0.9.x - 1.0)
Description: Expands sidebars outward to the left of the browser window. [Windows/Linux Only]

Name: Paste and Go 0.4.1 (0.8 - 1.0)
Description: Lets you paste an URL from the clipboard and directly load it.

Name: Paste IP 1.5 (0.9.x - 1.0+)
Description: Easy pasting of your UA or IP in a textbox. Comes in handy when posting on forums.

Name: Paste Quote 0.3
Description: Inserts 





> tags around the clipboard contents when you right click and "Paste Quote" into any input form - it's only real use however is forums such as this. It's a timesaver for lazy people. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Name: Plain Text Links 0.2 (0.7 - 1.0)
> Description: With any text that can be treated as a URL, using this extension you can select the text, right click, and select "Open this URL in a new tab" or "Open this URL".
> ...


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Mar 19, 2005)

^^Whoa!!! What a Biiiiiig list...^^

Great compilation buddy!!!


----------



## neerajvohra (Mar 19, 2005)

cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> ^^Whoa!!! What a Biiiiiig list...^^
> 
> Great compilation buddy!!!



Its Not a great compilation,
Your Firefox will be messy!!!!!!!!!!Yuk


----------



## sreevirus (Mar 19, 2005)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> cool_dude_prav said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell no...
if u wanna know how many extensions i have installed on my firefox, see this page: *disco82.ecwhost.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=181
and i have absolutely no problems at all...although ff takes about 12-15 seconds to start, but thats not a big problem. (oh yeah, i didnt instal them from any suite, did it directly from the website)
btw, that list is old now, i've removed some and added some more extensions..
chow!


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Mar 19, 2005)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> cool_dude_prav said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey @neeraj... I dint mean to say Great List or someting.. 

Just read prop. coz it says Biig list and not great list... 

I tink time for ya to get yr glasses re-made...


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 20, 2005)

Chill guyz... stop naggin on on a puny compilation... 
Actually i was pissed off by the no. of extensions available in the pack, of which i rarely use any, That's the reason u r arguin now*users.pandora.be/eforum/emoticons4u/happy/023.gif


----------

